# Larson



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope this is not a odd question but I would like to know if anyone out there has a picture, or can tell me where to get some information on a Larson 9mm.

I realize my question is vague but my uncle recently told me he bought a Larson 9mm and that was all the information I received. Anyone have a clue as to where I can find some information? 

Geoff :watching:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Type Larson Guns into your browser search window, click go and see what happens.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not familiar with "Larson", but there is a "Lorcin". I hope it's not a Lorcin.


----------

